# Is it legal to bait coyotes?



## hunterboy96 (May 1, 2011)

Just wondering.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 1, 2011)

As far as I know it is.  The DNR wants them killed by any means necessary.

What are you baitin' with?  I'd put out a fresh deer roadkill and watch it.  They'll come.


----------



## hunterboy96 (May 1, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> As far as I know it is.  The DNR wants them killed by any means necessary.
> 
> What are you baitin' with?  I'd put out a fresh deer roadkill and watch it.  They'll come.



I'm not sure yet but I'll put out something with a few trail cams and once I got em where I want em they're mine


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 1, 2011)

I dont know the law exactly but what I have done is use bait to get them in the area(a spot they are completely unaware of you comeing) and set up to call them in. They wont be far from the bait.


----------



## Wacko (May 8, 2011)

What works good for bait? I've just gotten into Yote hunting and have a problem with them killing Goats. I thought about putting a Goat in a Dog Kennel to keep it safe and see what happens. Thoughts?


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2011)

Nothin' like some good live bait!

I don't know how it could be funded -maybe an extra dollar or two added to license fees - but I'd like to see a bounty on 'yotes.


----------



## birddog52 (May 25, 2011)

just tie the goat out in place where he has some food and water sit back and wait


----------



## georgia_home (May 25, 2011)

I haven't hunted yotes, but toyed with the ideas of some bait.

I was thinking about some of the blood or maybe and old deer steak. Or maybe a few chicken backs. Both left out to "ripen" a few hours. Then maybe hung out to or from a tree.

Don't know if it would work, but it seems logical. Rabbit, squirrel, or maybe some hog would seem logical too. With some calling and good shot paths. Playing the wind.

But I aint really experienced at it. I'd hope this would work.


----------



## childers (Jul 31, 2011)

they say beaver is one of the best baits


----------



## molly (Aug 1, 2011)

Put a chicken, possum or a coon in a small cage....stake it out and put a camera on it ...and then go hunt it when they are coming.....they will dig all around that cage....don`t forget to put food and water for the chicken....


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 1, 2011)

molly said:


> Put a chicken, possum or a coon in a small cage....stake it out and put a camera on it ...and then go hunt it when they are coming.....they will dig all around that cage....don`t forget to put food and water for the chicken....



Get a rooster, it works.


----------



## TheSnail (Aug 1, 2011)

Cantalope works best.


----------



## childers (Aug 1, 2011)

i also hear they cant resist watermelon


----------



## Mark K (Aug 2, 2011)

Cheap bags of dog food at Walmart.


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 3, 2011)

Killem all...They are killing fawns, pets .Bait and bust'em


----------



## Throwback (Aug 4, 2011)

molly said:


> Put a chicken, possum or a coon in a small cage....stake it out and put a camera on it ...and then go hunt it when they are coming.....they will dig all around that cage....don`t forget to put food and water for the chicken....



that's illegal in more than one way. 



T


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 4, 2011)

"Yes"  I called and asked a year or so ago. Id use a road killed deer in cooler weather. Its lasts longer.


----------



## Quail man (Aug 13, 2011)

i been thinkin about tyin up a couple of live quail with foot traps all around them, im covered up with them in brooks co, wish i could find somebody who  wanted to hunt them i just dont have the time


----------



## Throwback (Aug 14, 2011)

Quail man said:


> i been thinkin about tyin up a couple of live quail with foot traps all around them, im covered up with them in brooks co, wish i could find somebody who  wanted to hunt them i just dont have the time



see post 16

T


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Aug 14, 2011)

My grandaddy made some chili once and got carried away with the red pepper.  When he tried to eat it it was way too hot.  So he dumped it out in the edge of the woods.  Later a stray dog came up, sniffed the chili and passed it over too.  

LOL.  So the point is, make sure what ever you put out is good enough to eat!


----------



## Randy (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd use a goose or duck or dove.  They are migratory and they don't get to eat them that often.  Maybe you could find an eagle?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 14, 2011)

fish works extremely well.... find someone that bowfishes, they should be able to help you out..


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 14, 2011)

childers said:


> i also hear they cant resist watermelon



Yep they dern near cleaned out our garden.  i would bet tuna in a can would bring them running.


----------



## killjoy321 (Aug 15, 2011)

Throwback said:


> that's illegal in more than one way.
> 
> 
> 
> T




Nope emailed DNR about live bait for coyotes. 


*"No,it is not illegal for coyotes since they are not considered a game animal."

Lieutenant Judd Smith
Department of Natural Resources
Law Enforcement
2065 US Hwy 278, SE
Social Circle, GA  30025
*


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 15, 2011)

Throwback said:


> that's illegal in more than one way.
> 
> 
> 
> T



How?  What laws would you be breaking?


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 15, 2011)

killjoy321 said:


> Nope emailed DNR about live bait for coyotes.
> 
> 
> *"No,it is not illegal for coyotes since they are not considered a game animal."
> ...






I'm not thinking he means Baiting?????....I'm thinking he means the Bait ???


----------



## dgr416 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Is baitIng*

Get a snake they love it.I shot a copperhead and a awesome looking bluegrey coyote ate it in my driveway in 45 mins.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll spell it out. 



It is illegal to use a live decoy, known as a blind pig.



> 27-3-8.  Unlawful devices
> 
> 
> It shall be unlawful for any person to make use of any pitfall, deadfall, catch, snare, trap, net, salt lick, blind pig, baited hook, or other device *for the purpose of taking any game animal or game bird or any other wildlife*, except as otherwise provided in this title or by rule or regulation of the board.



a coyote is "any other wildlife" and there is nothing in regs that allows it's use. Therefore it is illegal, whether it is a chicken, coon, etc. 


Furthermore, it is illegal to trap a coon or possum (unless in season and you have followed all other laws) and hold it in a cage in a live state, unless said person has a valid game holding permit. Animals caught in traps must be either released from the trap or dispatched, but you have to do one of the two every 24 hours. 

Here it is in the law. 





> 27-3-63
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to:
> 
> ...



a coon and possum are both considered furbearers in GA, as well as game animals. 


here is the law saying to possess a live game animal (of which a coon or possum is one)  one must possess a permit to do so..since it is in a trap you have moved from one place to another are holding it and feeding it to keep it alive, one could consider it a "pet". 



> 27-2-11.  Game-holding permits
> 
> 
> It shall be unlawful for any person to hold or possess any game animal or game bird for the purpose of propagation or to hold such animal or bird as a pet without first obtaining a valid game-holding permit as provided in Code Section 27-2-23. The department may grant such a permit when, in its discretion, it determines that the issuance of the permit is in the best interest of the game animal or game bird and in the best interest of the wildlife and the citizens of this state. If such a permit is issued, the department shall prescribe the term for each permit and may impose conditions as it determines necessary. Any game animal or game bird held under such permit may not be sold by the holder but must be retained, consumed, or disposed of without charge, in accordance with this title, provided that holders of valid commercial shooting preserve licenses may charge a fee to users of such preserves who take or attempt to take such species. Nothing in this Code section shall be construed to authorize the holding or possession of the progeny of any game bird or game animal under the permit under which a parent is held or possessed, unless specifically so stated on the game-holding permit.



And finally---Here is the law saying to transport an animal from one point to another without proper permits. In this case, a coon or possum caught in one place ,and transported live to another to be used as live bait, or a bling pig, without a game holding permit, or trapping license, etc--listed above. 




> 27-3-90.  Requirements for lawful transportation
> 
> 
> It shall be unlawful for any person to remove, ship, or transport from any point within this state to another point within this state or from any point within this state to any point beyond the borders of this state, except as otherwise provided, any wildlife taken in this state unless the wildlife is in the personal possession of or is carried openly by the person who took such wildlife and unless the person has in his possession a proper license or permit as prescribed by the wildlife laws, rules, and regulations.




like i said, what ya'll are describing is illegal in more than one way. 





T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2011)

Having said that, no it is NOT illegal to use a dead animal as "bait" to bring in a coyote and shoot it, since it is not a game animal. 

T


----------



## killjoy321 (Aug 16, 2011)

Throwback said:


> Having said that, no it is NOT illegal to use a dead animal as "bait" to bring in a coyote and shoot it, since it is not a game animal.
> 
> T



well dang look what I got a few minutes ago....

"My apologies for sending the email to you earlier this morning in hast. I was 
just about to leave my office when I  sent it.

The correct answer to your question is that it is in fact illegal to use a live 
decoy or bait to hunt coyotes.

OCGA 27-1-28 states that coyotes may be taken by any method not otherwise 
prohibited by law.

27-3-8 states that it is unlawful to make use of a "blind pig" which is a live 
decoy to hunt or take any game bird, game animal or wildlife. 

Even though a coyote is not a game animal, it is still wildlife.

Again, my apologizes for any confusion this might have caused."



Lieutenant Judd Smith
Department of Natural Resources
Law Enforcement
2065 US Hwy 278, SE
Social Circle, GA  30025


----------



## Toxic (Aug 27, 2011)

just go get you a can or 2 of eatwell sardines, they are cheap and bring'em running


----------



## ericb911 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's deer season now.  They like a big ol' pile of guts.


----------

